# SISTEMA Beispielrechnung



## Wignatz (25 Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit der neuen DIN 13849 und Sistema um unsere Maschinen mal durchzurechnen!

Als erstes möchte ich die Sicherheitsbezogene Stoppfunktion, eingeleitet durch eine Schutztür, ausrechenen...und hier habe ich gleich schonmal eine Frage....

Wir haben ein Sicherheitsschalter (PILZ, PLe) was über zwei Kontakte auf ein Sicherheitsrelay (PILZ, PLe) geht. Schaltet dieses Relay durch, so werden in dem einen Kanal für alle unserer Regler (7 Stück von Bosch) GLEICHZEITIG eine Freigabe erteilt und in dem anderen Kanal zusätzlich zwei Schütze angesteuert, die für 2 Spindeln den Motor seperat abschalten.

Die Frage ist eigentlich nur...werden die Regler so wie im angehängten Blockschaltbild untereinander zusammengefügt oder muss ich jeden Regler einzeln mit den Sicherheitsrelay und Schalter durchrechnen?

Benötigt wird ein PLr = C....ich erreiche jedoch nur B! Wenn ich jedoch nur einen Regler habe, dann hab ich C!

Ist ziemlich schlecht zu erklären aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt helfen

Gruß
Wignatz


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Moin,

nimm für jede Spindel eine eigene SF, oder eine Spindel als Beispiel für alle, wenn die Gefährdungen bei allen Spindeln gleich sind.

Bei so vielen SB's in einer SF kommst du meiner Erfahrung nach nie auf einen grünen Zweig.

Dies mal so als erste Rückmeldung...  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Wignatz,



Wignatz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich nur...werden die Regler so wie im angehängten Blockschaltbild untereinander zusammengefügt oder muss ich jeden Regler einzeln mit den Sicherheitsrelay und Schalter durchrechnen?


 
Schau dir mal hierzu das Fachausschuss-Informationsblatt 47 der DGUV an
das Dokument findest du im Anhang.
Im Dokument wird das Thema Sicherheitsfunktionen von Einzelgefährdungen 
und überlagerten Gefährdungen anhand einer Werkzeugmaschine erklärt.

Fazit: So einfach lässt sich die Frage nicht beantworten, sondern ist abhängig 
von den ausgehenden Gefährdungen der Maschine.

Gruß


----------



## Koch (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

das von *reliability* angehängte Dokument mit dem Beispiel der Werkzeugmaschine widerspricht meiner Meinung nach dem Dokument "Bewertung von Sicherheitssteuerungen" der VDMA/BGIA von Nov.2009 (im Anhang).
Siehe dort auf Seite 10 "überlagerte Gefährdungen"
Dort werden die Gefahren räumlich zusammengefasst und der worst Case bildet die SF.
Soll das heissen, dass diese Betrachtungsweise obsolet ist?

Im Fachausschussinformationsblatt "Sicherheitsfunktionen nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bei überlagerten Gefährdungen" vom Mai2010 heisst es ja:


> Abhängig von der individuellen Risikobeurteilung
> ist es in der Praxis erlaubt, Sicherheitsfunktionen
> abzubilden, die, obwohl von überlagerten
> Gefährdungen gebildet, auf der Betrachtung
> deren Einzelgefährdungen basieren.


Gruss koch


----------



## reliability (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Koch,



Koch schrieb:


> Dort werden die Gefahren räumlich zusammengefasst und der worst Case bildet die SF.
> Soll das heissen, dass diese Betrachtungsweise obsolet ist?


 
Warum sollte diese Betrachtungsweise obsolet sein?
Wenn du den nachfolgenden Absatz (nach dem von dir zitierten) liest, dann steht dort doch (sogar fett markiert):



			
				Fachausschuss Informationsblatt Nr. 047 schrieb:
			
		

> Leisten jedoch mehrere Aktoren (z. B. Schütze,
> Ventile, Antriebsregler) einen Beitrag zur
> Risikoreduzierung derselben Einzelgefährdung,
> müssen alle diese Aktoren in einer
> ...


 
Gruss


----------



## Koch (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo reliability

die unterschiedliche Betrachtung liegt ja genau darin ob:
alle Gefährdungen durch verschiedene Maschinenteile in einem Bereich zusammengefasst werden (Anhang1 "SF_Gefaerdungbereich durch mehrere Maschinenteile.JPG")
oder
die Gefährdungen separat anhand der Maschinenteile betrachtet werden (Anhang2 "SF_Maschinenteile bestimmen Gefährdungsbereich.JPG").

Entweder ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch...... ansonsten würde ich behaupten das die Betrachtungsweisen nach beiden Dokumenten sich massiv unterscheidet.

Wenn ich die Werkzeugmaschine (Anhang2) mit der Betrachtungsweise des älteren Dokuments (Anhang1) bewerte ergäbe sich ja der in der Abbildung der Werkzeugmaschine mit rosa nachgetragene Bereich gemeinsamer Gefährdung (GB234), wodurch man die im neueren Dokument erwähnten SF 2-4 zu einer SF zusammenfassen müsste, was ein Verrechnen sämtlicher Aktoren nach sich zieht.

Deswegen meine Frage welche Betrachtungsweise ist nun die aktuell richtige?

Gruss koch


----------



## Wignatz (25 Mai 2011)

Edit:
Oh sry mein Firefox hat mir nur die erste Antwort angezeigt...werde gleich nochmal auf euch zurück kommen


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde auch, daß sich die Betrachtungen unterscheiden. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt, das im Detail zu diskutieren.

Ich meine, es gibt ein anderes Grundproblem: 
Es wird immer von Aktoren gesprochen, es muss aber Stellglieder heißen, die betrachtet werden müssen (ein Schütz ist ein Stellglied, ein Motor ist ein Aktor).

Solange das durcheinandergeworfen wird, sind alle anderen Diskussionen witzlos!

Das Stellglied ist ein Subsystem (SB) in Sistema, wenn das alle Aktoren (Motoren, Ventile) der überlappenden Gefährdung abschaltet, gibt es kein Problem mit der Sicherheitsfunktion (SF).

Oder steh' ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?  


@ wignatz

nie zuviele SB's in einer SF, wenn man nicht alles PLe und Kat.4 hat... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen



Koch schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Werkzeugmaschine (Anhang2) mit der Betrachtungsweise des älteren Dokuments (Anhang1) bewerte ergäbe sich ja der in der Abbildung der Werkzeugmaschine mit rosa nachgetragene Bereich gemeinsamer Gefährdung (GB234), wodurch man die im neueren Dokument erwähnten SF 2-4 zu einer SF zusammenfassen müsste, was ein Verrechnen sämtlicher Aktoren nach sich zieht.
> 
> Deswegen meine Frage welche Betrachtungsweise ist nun die aktuell richtige?



Sofern durch die Verschiebung in X-, Y- und Y-Achse ein Risiko für quetschen auftreten kann, teile ich die Ansicht von Koch, dass nach den Dokumenten die SF 2-4 zusammengefasst werden müsste.

Im Fachausschuss Informationsblatt wird zwar erwähnt, dass eine genaue Überprüfung, welche Gefährdungen sich in einem konkreten Gefährdungsbereich tatsächlich überlagern, unerlässlich ist, lässt aber nachfolgend noch einigen Raum für Interpretationen.  

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen
Mich würde zum Beispiel von wignatz noch interessieren, welche Daten (Kategorie, MTTFd, DCavg, usw.) er für die einzelnen Subsysteme hat. Und ob von den Aktoren eine überlagertes Risiko ausgeht.

Gruß


----------



## Koch (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo wignatz

reliability hat nat vollkommen recht zurück zu Deinem Problem. Entschuldige das ich hier einen kleinen Exkurs gemacht habe, aber wie Du siehst musst Du uns die Maschine die zu bewerten ist erst einmal genauer beschreiben. Es hängt davon ab wieviele Aktoren zusammen an einem Gefährdungsbereich beteiligt sind, damit man entscheiden kann welche Stellglieder (wie Tommi richtig bemerkt hat) in die Sistemarechnung einfliessen.

Gruss koch


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Koch schrieb:


> Es hängt davon ab wieviele Aktoren zusammen an einem Gefährdungsbereich beteiligt sind, damit man entscheiden kann welche Stellglieder in die Sistemarechnung einfliessen.


 
Danke für die Bestätigung, ich dachte schon, ich bin doof...

Gute Nacht ;-)
Tommi


----------



## Wignatz (26 Mai 2011)

Ok also erstmal Dankeschön!

Dann versuch ich mal die Maschine zu beschreiben:

Es handelt sich im Prinzip um eine Art Schleifmaschine. In dieser Maschine gibt es 4 Achsen( X, Y, Z, B) und 3 Spindeln ( eine unten, 2 oben).

Das heist, die Maschine fährt in links/rechts, hoch/runter, hat einen Schwenkkopf (B) mit 2 drehenden Spindeln wo die Werkzeuge eingespannt sind und unten ist auch noch eine drehende Spindel in der das "Werkstück" eingespannt ist. 
Es ist also ein zusammenspiel der Achsen und Spindeln!

Diese sind alle hinter einer Schutztür (bestehend aus Sicherheitsschalter und Sicherheitsrelay). Die eingesetzten Regler für die Achsen haben KEINE interne Sicherheit. Jedoch haben die Achsen jeweils einen Geber der wiederrum auf den Regler geht. 
Die Spindeln aber haben keinen Regler sondern werden Drehzahlüberwacht mit Hilfe der PILZ Stillstandswächter.

Bei öffnen der Schutztür fallen alle Regler gleichzeitig ab!

Deshalb war ja die Frage ob ich dann so vorgehe in Sistema:

PR
--> SF Achse 1
----> SB Sicherheitsschalter
----> SB Sicherheitsrelay
----> SB Regler 1

und dann dasselbe für die anderen Achsen.
(ich erreiche den erforderlichen PLr c)
oder so:

PR
--> SF Stoppfunktion durch Schutzhaube
----> SB Sicherheitsschalter
----> SB Sicherheitsrelay
----> SB Regler 1
----> SB Regler 2
----> SB Regler 3
----> SB Regler 4
----> SB Regler 5
....

(ich erreiche nur PL a)

Die Spindeln werden wieder anderst betrachtet, da dort ja noch die Stillstandswächter einfließen!



Gruß


----------



## Safety (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dann schaltest Du einen Schütz hinter die Servoverstärker und damit den Motor momentlos.
Also würde Deine SF aus dem Verriegelungsschalter als Sensor, dem Sicherheitsrelais als Logik und dem Schütz als Aktor bestehen, wenn keine Gefährdungsüberlagerung vorliegen würde und davon gehen wir jetzt mal aus.
Die von dir geschaltete Reglerfreigabe ist also nicht sicher oft wird hier aber eine Stopp-Kategorie 1 gemacht also schnellst mögliches Elektronisches Bremsen und dann nach einer gesicherten Zeit eine Sichere Energietrennung eingeleitet. Dadurch kann man wesentlich schneller Anhalten also wenn man eine sofortige Trennung vornimmt. Jetzt musst Du dir mal das Säulendiagramm aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ansehen und kannst dann ablesen mit welcher Kategorie man einen PLc erreichen könnte. Hier wählen wir die Kategorie 1 da diese Einkanalig ausführbar ist und somit die günstigste Lösung. Jetzt sehen wir uns Anforderungen der Kategorie 1 an.
Grundlegende und Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien und Bewährte Bauteile verwenden MTTFd ist hoch.
Also wenn der Schalter ein Bauart 2 Schalter und nach Produktnorm gebaut  ist dann ist dieser Bewährt nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D. Jetzt brauchst Du für den Schalter einen B10d Wert dann kannst Du den berechnen. Aber beachte die EN 1088 und lese den BGI 575.
Die Logik muss ebenso eine PLc erfüllen gibt es auch von PILZ. Hier gibt es Datenblätter mit Schaltungsbeispielen und Du wirst bei Kategorie 1 nur einen Kanal für den Schalter benötigen. Auch die Manuelle Rückstellfunktion kann durch die Logik gemacht werden.
Jetzt kommt der Schütz dieser muss auch bewährt sein! Wo kann man nach sehen wie ein Hauptschütz bewährt wird? In der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D. Aber beachte das Du beim Umrichter Hersteller nachfragen musst was für Schütze man im Ausgangskreis nehmen muss, meist sind dies Gleichstromschütze. Auch hier entsprechend den B10d Wert der Schütze und dann kannst Du alles berechen.

Also man kann einen PLr=c mit einer Einkanaligen Struktur erreichen.


----------



## Safety (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
  hier meine Meinung zu Gefährdungsüberlagerung.
  Es ist zurzeit nicht immer möglich bei komplexen Maschinen mit vielen Gefährdungsüberlagerungen den erforderlichen PLr zu erreichen. Man muss den Stand der Technik anwenden, wenn es aber keine passenden Bauteile und „einfache Lösungen“  gibt dann kann man auf die Einzelbetrachtung der SF gehen. Beispiele sind Gefährdungsüberlagerungen mit Pneumatischen Aktoren und hoher Schalthäufigkeit. Auch sollte man hier genau ansehen wo es zu Überlagerungen kommt und auch nur diese wirklich betrachten, bedeutet wo es auch wahrscheinlich ist zwischen die Gefährdungen zu kommen. Wenn man das Dokument der BGIA IFA liest, dann erkennt man es ist auch Stand der Technik davon abzuweichen. Ein weiteres Problem ist Unterschiedliche PLr in einer SF zu bewerten. 
  Es gibt zwar ein nur in Fachkreisen veröffentlichtes Verfahren, aber eben nicht für alle zugänglich hier werden dann Verbrauchte Restrisiken addiert.  Also man sieht es ist nicht wirklich klar gelöst wie man so was betrachtet. 
  Möglichkeiten sind einen Aktor der alles auf einmal abschaltet also in dem Beispiel einen Schütz der die Spannung zu allen Servoverstärker sicher trennt, aber das mögen nicht alle Servos.
  Also immer genau betrachten wo es wahrscheinlich ist das zu eine Gefährdungsüberlagerungen kommt und wenn es zu Betrachtungen kommen sollte bei denen dann auch noch der PLr  unterschiedlich ist, dann das Verfahren mit der Restrisikobetrachtung anwenden wenn man es dann kennt.
  Ansonsten kann man der Argumentation der BG folgen und die Empfehlungen anwenden. 
  Man sollte auch nicht über das Ziel hinaus schießen. Die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Vereinfachtes Verfahren richtig umgesetzt mit allen Parametern, vor allem die Anforderungen der Kategorien, ist immer noch am wichtigsten!


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar ein nur in Fachkreisen veröffentlichtes Verfahren, aber eben nicht für alle zugänglich hier werden dann Verbrauchte Restrisiken addiert.
> 
> ... dann das Verfahren mit der Restrisikobetrachtung anwenden wenn man es dann kennt.


 
Hallo Dieter,

ich möchte das kennenlernen, kannst Du mir da helfen?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte noch eine Sache bemerken:

Ich glaube nicht, daß man jede einzelne Achse eines Roboters in eine SF einfließen lassen muss.

Das geht jedenfalls aus der Einbauerklärung eines marktführenden Roboterherstellers nicht hervor.

Der Roboter ist nur ein SB, oder?

Gruß
Tommi  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi, 
  ich versuche es mal zu erklären.
  Also man hat für jeden PL von a bis e einen Bereich der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit,
    z. B. für PLe  *≥ 10-8 bis < 10-7  *dieser Bereich teilt man jetzt in Prozent und zieht den verbrauchten Anteil durch die Sicherheitsfunktion ab, diese ist an das Akzeptable Restrisiko.
  Also 10-8  ist dann 0% und 10-7  ist dann 100%, jetzt hat man z.B. einen PL von 5x 10-8  also sind 50% verbraucht, jetzt hätte man z.B. eine weitere SF die Überlagert aber nur PLr = b benötigt jetzt macht man das gleiche für PLb und addiert dann die Restrisiken und muss dann unter 100% bleiben.
  Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen Verständlich.


----------



## Safety (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  das was der Robi-Hersteller macht passt schon, aber wenn Du jetzt 3 oder 4 Robis hast die man laut Risikobeurteilung als Gefährdungsüberlagert beurteilt, dann kommen die weiteren Robis hinzu was dazu führen kann das der geforderte PLr nicht mehr erreicht werden kann. Und was macht man wenn z.B. am Robi Arm eine Pneumatische Zange ist die nur PLr=b benötigen würde aber der Robi PLr=d. Hierzu dient dann das beschriebene Verfahren. Aber es ist eben nicht immer möglich mit heutigen mitteln diese Betrachtung zu erfüllen. Also man sollte dies nicht überbewerten und die SF einzeln betrachtet laut Norm ausführen dann hart man schon sehr viel getan. Wenn man zwischen drei Atomkraftwerken wohnt dann werden diese deshalb auch nicht sicherer Ausgeführt obwohl ich durch alle drei gleichzeitig gefährdet werde.


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> ich versuche es mal zu erklären.
> Also man hat für jeden PL von a bis e einen Bereich der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit,
> z. B. für PLe *≥ 10-8 bis < 10-7 *dieser Bereich teilt man jetzt in Prozent und zieht den verbrauchten Anteil durch die Sicherheitsfunktion ab, diese ist an das Akzeptable Restrisiko.
> ...


 
Danke, ich werde mich damit beschäftigen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

OK, verstanden.

Wenn ein Hersteller angibt, seine Komponenten haben einen PFH von
< 10 E-7, kann ich mir dann kleinere Werte aussuchen, oder muß ich dann
z.B. bei elektromechanischen Bauteilen trotzdem noch Schaltspiele etc. berücksichtigen? 

Ich könnte mir ja solange kleinere Werte aussuchen, bis der
 Gesamt-PL passt...

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  nochmal zum Verständnis dieses Verfahren der Restrisikoaddition wird nur bei unterschiedlichen PLr und überlagerten Gefährdungen   angewandt! Bei gleichem PLr kommen die Aktoren die im Überlagerungsbereich sind alle in eine SF.  Es ist egal ob Überlagerte Gefährdungen oder nicht, wenn man Verschleißbehaftete Bauteile hat muss man über den B10d Wert einen MTTFd berechnen. Wie das ganze gehandelt wird bei besseren Werten als der geforderte PLr ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, könnte dazu führen dass man was abziehen darf? Ich habe das alles nicht erfunden, die Schweizer waren es.


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Wie das ganze gehandelt wird bei besseren Werten als der geforderte PLr ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, könnte dazu führen dass man was abziehen darf? Ich habe das alles nicht erfunden, die Schweizer waren es.


 
na, da bin ich ja beruhigt... 

Schönen Rest-Sonntag

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (29 Mai 2011)

Zum Thema überlagerte Gefährdungen sollte man folgendes beachten:


 überlagern sich die Gefährdungen tatsächlich? Dh. wenn man eine Stelle betrachtet, in der eine hohe Eingriffshäufigkeit vorhanden ist,  kommen da tatsächlich beide Gefährdungen genau gleichzeitig an der gleichen Stelle zum Tragen, ohne dass man extrem seltene Sonderfälle in Betracht ziehen muss ?
ist das Ganze nicht ohnehin über die gleiche Sìcherheitsfunktion abgedeckt ? Zb. wenn ich einen modularen Sinamics-Umrichter habe, gilt der PL=d auch dann, wenn das System mehrere Antriebe ansteuert.
kann die eine Gefährdung denn überhaupt gleichzeitig mit der anderen Auftreten? Denn...
Das Rechnen mit den überlagerten Gefährdungen bildet ja lediglich den klitzeklitzekleinen Anteil ab, der durch das statistisch mögliche gleichzeitige Auftreten eines zu einer Gefährdung führenden Fehlers bei beiden betrachteten Elementen führt.
ich persönlich meine, hier wird die Statistik mathematisch konsquent ohne Rücksicht auf die Praxis durchgezogen.  Ich habe letzte Woche gerade unsere Unfallstatistik des letzten Quartals auf dem Tisch gehabt (Unternehmen ca. 8000 MA), davon KEIN Unfall der direkt auf eine Maschine zurückzuführen, und das ist der typische Fall bei uns. Steuerungsversagen ist mir schon einige Male bekannt geworden, dann aber durch grobe Fahrlässigkeit (Instandhalter klemmt einen Verbraucher auf eine falsche Spannung etc.) oder durch systematische Mängel (Brücke/ Dauer-1 im Sicherheitschaltgerät). In meiner durchaus nicht so kurzen beruflichen Praxis ist mir  persönlich kein Fall bekannt geworden, dass ein Unfall aufgrund zufälligem Bauteilversagen auftrat.  Nun mag ich der statistische Ausreisser sein, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es sinnvoller sich auf das Vermeiden systematischer Fehler und die Testung des Systems zu konzentrieren, wenn man das persönliche Risiko minimieren möchte, als die letzte Feinheit aus der 13849 rauszuholen.


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
ich kann Dir da nur Recht geben die IFA ist da auch zurück gerudert. Alles andere habe ich schon oben geschrieben wie meine Meinung dazu ist.


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> hier wird die Statistik mathematisch konsquent ohne Rücksicht auf die Praxis durchgezogen.


 


> die IFA ist da auch zurück gerudert


 
Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was bei der ganzen Sache letztendlich rauskommt (Auslauf der EN954-1 Ende des Jahres).

Die Unfallstatistik von Andreas fällt bei uns genauso aus.

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann bei uns das letzte Mal eine S7-Standardbaugruppe oder ein Schütz gefährlich ausgefallen ist.

Defekte PNOZ-Schaltgeräte, die in den sicheren Zustand gingen, hatten wir allerdings schonmal... 

Trotzdem sind ab einer gewissen Risikohöhe Einfehlersicherheit , sowie zuverlässige Bauteile sinnvoll!

Und Softwarevalidierung sowieso!

Mal sehen, was kommt, wir bleiben am Ball! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Knaller (30 Mai 2011)

*Sichere Abschaltung*

Hallo Gemeinde
leider ist bei dieser Betrachtung nicht Stand der Technik eingehalten. Es wird am Bosch Antrieb der E-stop Eingnag benutzt. Dies gilt als nicht sicherer Eingang.
Im Verstärker müsste für STO  die L2 Antriebssperre verbaut sein, ist zertifiziert. Man braucht dann kein Schütz.

  Das Schütz in der Motorleitung müßte für den Maximal Strom des Regles ausgelegt sein.  Das hat keiner bisher geschafft. 

Es gibt da eine Anleitung der Sicherheitstechnik auf dem Server von Bosch.  
google mal nach R911327663  beim Bosch   
http://www.boschrexroth.com/borexmv...=10000&edition_id=1115192&document_id=1115158

PS Der Spezi für Sicherheitstechnik beim Bosch Rexroth heißt 
Toloczyki Johannes (DC-IA/SVF24) 

Gruß Knaller


----------



## Knaller (30 Mai 2011)

*Sicher Abschaltung*

Noch etwas zudem Thema

Die Anlage sollte mit der S2 Sicherheitsbaugruppe versehen werden.
Es ist dann möglich mit einer Ansteuerung alle Achsen zu bedienen. 
Bei S2 Sicherheitsbaugruppe ist es möglich alle Antrieb mit einem Flachbandkabel auf Kanal2 miteinander zu verbinden. Dann spart man sich eine Menge Verdrahtung.

Gruß Knaller

ansonsten 09352 405060


----------



## Safety (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Knaller, 
Du hast vollkommen recht es ist immer der bessere Weg mit der Integrierten SF zuarbeiten auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick teurer sein sollte.


----------

